# water heater man



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Any person kind enough to give me a name of an individual in Patzcuaro who speaks English and could fix a water heater?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fixing a Hot Water Heater*

Hey Surfrider;

Just ask your Plumero/Electrico guy he can probably do it for you? If not recommend another person who can? They're amazing.

We had our's break down here in Tepic and our Electrical/Plumber guy Ysidro tore the whole thing apart putting in all new parts excepting the actual tank and outside covering for $400.00 m.n. including parts and labor. New would have cost $1250.00 m.n. They're just amazing. Something we'd just throw away NOB, they think nothing of fixing it and quick.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I suggest a more local message board like Michoacan_net in Yahoo groups


----------

